# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  حكمة اليوم 18/2/2016

## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*كتمان الأسرار يدل على جواهر الرجال ، وكما أنه لا خير في آنية لا تمسك ما فيها ، فلا خير في إنسان لا يكتم سراً
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*احسنت استاذنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ابو علوة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*سرك فى بير !!
جزاك الله خيرا ودالجنيد ومرحب بزوارك الكرام
*

----------

